# Doodle for Google: for US kids k-12



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

I thought maybe some of you with kids would find this interesting. You can contact your child's school/teacher to get them to register their school, and then each child in the school can design a logo for Google. The theme is "What I wish for the world".
http://www.google.com/doodle4google/
I just noticed it on the google homepage this morning, and thought maybe someone here might find it intriguing.


----------

